# REVIEW: 2013 Oakley Canopy Goggles Tanner Hall Signature



## KrisBKreeme (Dec 31, 2012)

siiiiiiick. I'm thinking about getting the Canopy goggles but with the rocked out blue/emerald iridium color.

For anyone who is interested in how they look:


----------



## Tom Leep (Jan 8, 2013)

ya I like the look of that one more


----------

